# Do female rats get their period?



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

Playing with my girl, Ivory, when I picked her up and noticed around her private area she was bleeding.
She's a little over a year old and I've never noticed this before.
Its like a bright red, not exactly dripping..
My other girl, Penelope, who is a little older never went through any of this.

They are eating and drinking just fine.
But is there something wrong? Like a bladder infection?


----------



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

i would recommend a vet asap they dont have a bloody period or heat like a normal mammal and it could be something serious


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

No, rats do not get periods. You need to take your girl in right away for an emergency spay or treatment or she will most likely pass away. I'm sorry for the sudden health issue and to scare you, but this is serious. It could either be caused from myco, or a uterine infection, and is not at all normal. If it's bright red (not chunky or more cream colored like mixed with pus) it might be myco which is what my girl had earlier this year and she needed an emergency spay to save her life. But if it's pus-y, that's likely pyometria.

Call any emergency vet near you and ask them if they have a vet who can do her surgery. You're very lucky you happened to notice it and she wasn't in her cage and grooming away the blood where you might not notice it until too late when she's acting very sick.

So sorry.. I don't want to panic you at all..I hope you can get her to a vet and have the procedure done. It might possibly NOT need surgery, but either way, it definitely needs to be seen by a vet as soon as possible. 

Please let us know how she does!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

It could also be ovarian cysts or polyps or another womb abnormaility as well as infection, so dont let your vet push you down the route of antibitiocs which may not fix the issue, though i would put her on baytril if you have any in the house as a precaution whilst you wait to get in with your vet.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Any updates for your girl? Is she ok?


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Yes please post update. Is she ok?


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

I am SO sorry for not getting back with everyone!!

Since then, I have not taken Ivory to the vet unfortunately. I only saw the blood that one time and I've been checking her frequently so it isn't her just cleaning herself. I don't have a vet as of now since my last two were awful people and I don't have the money.
Its been a little over a month and she's been acting completely normal and eating normal, thankfully. So she's been ok <3

Though because of my other girl, Penelope, having a lump that has been increasing in size. I'm pushing for a vet appointment tomorrow morning for them.
Again, I am so sorry</3 things have just been extremely stressful for me.


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

Best of luck! I understand stressful times. I hope things turn out well for you and hope to see a positive update!


----------

